# Acer monitor and HDMI audio



## Bundo413 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just purchased an Acer H213H HDMI LCD monitor. It comes with built-in speakers (which are terrible) and an Audio in. I've got an XBox 360 hooked up via an HDMI cable and a 2.1 speaker setup connected via the audio in. Problem is, I know the speakers are connected and working, but I can't seem to find an option to disable the built-in audio on the monitor and force the use of my connected speaker system. Any ideas?


----------



## Bundo413 (Nov 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd talk to Acer. If there's no option, you may have to forgo the HDMI sound and connect the audio separately.


----------



## Bundo413 (Nov 3, 2007)

I've got a flag up over at the Acer site already. Also, due to the nature of the configuration of the ports on the back of the 360 (the HDMI port is directly, and I do mean _directly underneath the port for AV, S-Video, and VGA. I have a VGA connector that has an audio cable attached but the plug won't fit with the HDMI plug at the same time. Microsoft sells a solution for this, but at this point I don't feel like paying fifty plus dollars for it. I guess I'm looking for either a different cable/workaround before I have to dig in to the coffers and pony up some serious cash._


----------



## Bundo413 (Nov 3, 2007)

bump


----------

